# 2 Router gleichzeitig? (1x Kabel, 1x Wireless)



## jayjayjay (14. Oktober 2004)

Folgendes Problem:

Es gibt eine bestehende Konfiguration mit 2 Rechnern, die über einen Router (mit Kabel) im Internet sind.

Es sollen dazu kommen: 
2 Rechner, die aber über W-LAN ins Netz sollen. 
Die bestehenden 2 Rechner sollen aber weiterhin über den alten Router und mit Kabel am Netz bleiben. 

Die Alternative einen 4-Port-Wireless-Router zu holen und alle Rechner an diesen anzuschließen kommt wegen geringer Geschwindigkeit (54Mbit) und aus Kostengründen (Anschaffung von vier neuen W-LAN-Empfängern) nicht in Frage.


----------



## Sinac (14. Oktober 2004)

Wo ist das Problem?
Binde die beiden PCs mit in dein Netz ein.
Gib ihnen ihre IPs und setze das Standard Gateway den Router,
was willst du mit einem zweiten?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## jayjayjay (14. Oktober 2004)

es müssen zwei sein: Einen mit Kabel (damit die beiden Rechner weiterhin mit 100Mbit verbunden sind) und einen ohne Kabel (damit für diese beiden Rechner keine neuen Kabel mehr verlegt werden müssen)


----------



## michaelwengert (14. Oktober 2004)

Hast du die beiden Router schon
Wenn nicht es gibt ja auch Router die beides haben (WLAN + LAN)


----------



## jayjayjay (14. Oktober 2004)

den Kabel-Router habe ich bereits (USR8000 mit Printserver - ein weitere Grund, warum dieser bestehen bleiben soll), der Wireless-Router stünde noch zur Investition.


----------



## michaelwengert (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass mann von einem Kabelrouter mit nem Kabel (Patch/Crossover ?) in den Uplink des WLAN Routers rein (muss halt einen haben) kann.
such mal in


----------



## Sinac (14. Oktober 2004)

Versteh ich erlich gesagt nicht ganz, du kannst doch einfach einen AP für deine WLAN-Clients mit an deinen Switch oder Router hängen schon sind die mit in deinem Netz und können, wie die Kabel-Clients auch immernoch, auf den Rouer zugreifen

Klär mich auf wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## stoked_ (17. Oktober 2004)

hallo, 

also mal ganz abgesehen von dem was du schon an hardware hast, macht es keinen sinn dein vorhaben mit zwei routern zu realisieren.

ein router der beides kann bekommst du schon fast hinterher geworfen.
der vorteil von einem router ist eindeutig weniger arbeit und weniger störranfällig, weniger stromverbrauch usw.

mfg stoked


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

Also mal ganz ehrlich: der AP wie Sinac geschrieben hat ist vollkommen ausreichend! Wenn du den Printserver weiterhin behalten willst ist das die beste Lösung. ansonsten müsstest du ein Netzwerksplitting machen, d.h. 2 verschiedene Netze in deinem Heimnetzwerk verwenden, was die ganze Sache doch recht aufwendig gestalten lässt, oder aber du verschwendest dein Geld für einen W-LAN Router ^^.


MfG Radhad


----------

